# Muzzleloading Season Starts When???



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

The dates listed in the summary "rule" booklet are at odds with the OAC.

What's a hunter to do ?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx
jan 7-10th.. aways go by the DRN.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Ohio Administrative Code, which is the law, says:

(e) Statewide muzzleloading deer season is open from the second Saturday after New Years Day through the following Tuesday.

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501%3A31-15-11


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

When in doubt about a law call the people of the Law, Because their not going to care when you tell them that goldfish on Ohiogame said it was this weekend. I personally stick with the book thats why it's a published. jmo


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Jan. 7 (Saturday) - Jan. 10 (Tuesday), 4 days, going by the 2011 regulations link posted by Fish4wall.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is your answer. This was posted on ODNR web site today.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...zzleloader-Season-Dates-are-January-7-10.aspx


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

 Governor John Kasich today issued an emergency rule reiterating that the statewide muzzleloader season for deer is January 7-10, as published in the 2011-12 Ohio Hunting and Trapping Regulations booklet.

The emergency rule was requested by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife because the dates printed in the hunting regulations handbook were inconsistent with the Ohio Administrative Code.

Darn it, I was hoping they'd let us hunt both weekends


----------

